

Data Visualization Disease - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/data-visualization-disease.html

======
tel
Lies, damn lies, and charts.

~~~
dtf
It's the sad case of the amateur statistician, who drowned crossing a stream
with an average depth of six inches.

~~~
jgrahamc
I once got told off by a very senior person in a company during a client
meeting for presenting data where all the values were positive but the mean -
1 sigma was negative because he claimed that could never happen.

A few days later I emailed him three numbers: 1, 2, 100.

He apologized.

~~~
mattheww
If all of the data is positive, but the mean - 1*sigma is negative, the
gaussian approximation probably isn't very good....

------
elblanco
Hmm....appears to discuss confirmation bias.

